# Choke Tube for SX2



## Bucksnort14 (Oct 31, 2010)

I was wondering what extended (mainly because they look cool) choke tube you'd recommend for my Winchester SX2. I shoot 3 shot-BB at mallards usually 15-30 yards away. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

What's wrong with the factory tubes?? My X3 works very well with factory Mod and #1 for Geese, #3 or 4 for Duck.


----------



## Bucksnort14 (Oct 31, 2010)

Kelly Hannan said:


> What's wrong with the factory tubes?? My X3 works very well with factory Mod and #1 for Geese, #3 or 4 for Duck.


I guess there's nothing wrong with them- I only have the Mod though (is that all it came with?) I bought mine used like new. Really the main reason for an extend choke would be to look nice


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok
Mine came with 3 tubes, Improved, Modified, and Full

I have a Factory Extended Improved and Full I would sell. Silver with red tip, very little use if any. If interested I will try to find a price.
I have a SRM Terror .675 (Wad Wizard). $85 new sell for $65 + shipping Like New
All chokes are for Invector Plus


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

The most expensive ones usually look the best.


----------



## allen.riggs (Jun 2, 2012)

I shoot the HeviShot mid range tube. I shoot an SX-3 and it does pattern better than the invector plus modified. I shoot # 2 and #4 Hevi-Metal.


----------



## swattin leroys (Oct 8, 2012)

I run a Carlson BC tube extended range.
With BC it patterns awesome.
Do worry, if you hit a goose at 20yards, you dont cripple it.
All guns and tubes pattern different, i would suggest trying a few different ones out.


----------

